

Netflix: Kill feature, improve website? Not really... - Sujan
http://www.netflix.com/Help?p_faqid=3962&nlid=20427.1001179.0.1.0.0&eid=T1qJaBtlETj5nvQncs6qHWvjUeo4PWZmJla2I78_SB*EY-

======
Sujan
User reactions on Digg: <http://digg.com/movies/Netflix_eliminating_Profiles>

